# How long does it take to process donation that i made?



## spikey007 (May 4, 2009)

On 4/24/09 I made a donation to riu threw hyrdoponicz.net It is still "processing" i'm pretty pissed because it has now been 10 days, and i still cannot edit my own posts. WTF ... so if anyone knows how long this takes please let me know...

I checked my paypal account the transaction went through on the 25th of APRIL.....


----------



## Roseman (May 4, 2009)

On the thread that asked for a donation, I asked the same question. RIU, the man, replied that he was going away for a family emergency and would take care of it when he got back.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2009)

just be patient im in the same boat only been 8 days though, but im sure we will get in.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2009)

lol, wait, you guys HAD to donate?


----------



## spikey007 (May 4, 2009)

ya we had to donate, in order to get a full membership... i guess we got screwed some how wtf


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2009)

oh you got your elite im still waiting


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

*moved to "support"*


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 9, 2009)

i just paid for mine to i hope i dont end up having to wait forever. pls admins get us hooked up soon pls


----------



## M1Gunner (May 9, 2009)

I just paid for elite to....Hope I get it or I just threw 10 bucks away


----------



## Roseman (May 11, 2009)

It only took 4 or 5 days for mine. Be patient.


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

4 or 5 days? its been little bit more than that


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 4 or 5 days? its been little bit more than that



yours should have gone thru by now. i would try pm'ing rollitup.


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (May 11, 2009)

It's been several days for me too. I've pm'd RollItUp but haven't received an answer.


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 13, 2009)

NuteGreenwitch said:


> It's been several days for me too. I've pm'd RollItUp but haven't received an answer.



same here man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2009)

ditto i did it like 2 weeks back?!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2009)

i made my donation on the 27 and i still havent been updated and ive seen plenty of updates to others.?? i pm'ed rollitup 2 days ago???????? anyone else been waiting this long?..................................................thanks this elite membership is tops man great stuff.


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i made my donation on the 27 and i still havent been updated and ive seen plenty of updates to others.?? i pm'ed rollitup 2 days ago???????? anyone else been waiting this long?..................................................thanks this elite membership is tops man great stuff.



they need more people that are admins of the forum...that are actually around more often. i understand people have other responsibilities. but if ppl are helping u pay for ur new servers id b all over settin ppl up as fast as possible...specially if u wanted the people to continue paying.

Is the only 1 that can do it Rollitup? if so change that, and add more admins PLS


----------



## M1Gunner (May 13, 2009)

*I have also been waiting a few days now. I donated $10 in the hopes I could help them with their servers and get into all the sections..I hope they start up dating soon because it sounds like there are a lot of people that have gave $$ and are getting nothing in return.*


----------



## spikey007 (May 14, 2009)

yea i am STLL WAITING TO BE ELITE!!!! its been like 20days???? that is truly sad...


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 14, 2009)

wait no ur not.....ur names red...did that just happen today?


----------



## DownOnWax (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, it's been like over 3 weeks for me too. 

I was hoping to check out the Elite for a month


----------



## spikey007 (May 15, 2009)

yeah it happened yesterday YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA TRICK YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 15, 2009)

u lucky...i dont see why they dont just do them all at one time doesnt take that long


----------



## Hayduke (May 15, 2009)

The payment hit my bank on 4/27 so it is coming up on 3 weeks for me...


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2009)

well tomorrow will be three weeks. just to let the rollitup people know this is just crazy ive seen updates so why am i not updated. i pmed rollitup no answer. to busy to pm the community back????? this is really just crazy. i know im supposed to be patient but i think three weeks is patient enough to tell you the truth. this is how long it has taken i order elite before i ordered seeds and got the seeds germinated and grow true leaves and still no elite very sad.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> well tomorrow will be three weeks. just to let the rollitup people know this is just crazy ive seen updates so why am i not updated. i pmed rollitup no answer. to busy to pm the community back????? this is really just crazy. i know im supposed to be patient but i think three weeks is patient enough to tell you the truth. this is how long it has taken i order elite before i ordered seeds and got the seeds germinated and grow true leaves and still no elite very sad.




i've just sent rollitup _another_ pm.


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 18, 2009)

send him another for all of us lol


----------



## Hayduke (May 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i've just sent rollitup _another_ pm.





SyNiK4L said:


> send him another for all of us lol


Thanks! and I think he did!


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i've just sent rollitup _another_ pm.


 thanks fdd i just cant figure it out. maybe i should start a grow journal to keep my mind off of it. in the mean time.


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 19, 2009)

hahaha good


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2009)

you have to make sure you leave your user name when you donate. otherwise rollitup won't know who you are. this is where a lot of people get missed. they use their real name to pay yet leave no user name to credit the funds to. make sure if you contact rollitup you let him know who you are.


----------



## thcheaven (May 21, 2009)

I paid on 4/20! Today is 5/21. I have been waiting over a month. Now I am upset, Either make me "Elite" or refund my money. A month is way excessive. Sorry about any family emergency, but it has been a MONTH!
BTW, I saw my name on the donation list, so I know RIU knows I donated..........


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2009)

i wish there was something more i could do to help. at this point i have no idea what to say. i contact rollitup on a continuous basis. only half of the people seem to get help though. =/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2009)

whats the big deal about elite account anyway? what can you do over and above a normal account?! apart from not seeing the adds hahah


----------



## Hayduke (May 21, 2009)

Just so I remember when, I pm'd rollitup on 5/20.


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats the big deal about elite account anyway? what can you do over and above a normal account?! apart from not seeing the adds hahah



a bunch of stuff....read the paid subs page...


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 21, 2009)

yall seriously need to hire more people to handle these kinda things i see all kinds of people that have problems and questions and want their elite membership and nothing is being taken care of....i mean why does only 1 person have the privlidges to add or remove people from privlidge groups....cus thats all it takes to add someone to elite....isnt it just a privlidge group? iv run many forums and i know its not that hard to make a group that when u add people to it they are allowed to do more privlidged things.....regardless give access to more of ur admins/mods to do these things....rollitup is never on....and all of u other mods/admins cant do anything to help and thats not yalls fault...but.....yall should be able to do this kinda stuff....its not like if yall had privlidges to do this stuff that yall would run wild and ruin the forums.....Do none of u know rollitup personally? and when i mean none of u...i mean mods or admins? if so call him and tell him to give yall the info needed to fix all these problems yall r probably losing peoples intrests in RIU because theres no support system...and the ones that would help, cant...


----------



## Hayduke (May 21, 2009)

Now the announcement asking for donations and the link to the page with the names of those who donated is gone...What's up with that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

SyNiK4L said:


> yall seriously need to hire more people to handle these kinda things i see all kinds of people that have problems and questions and want their elite membership and nothing is being taken care of....i mean why does only 1 person have the privlidges to add or remove people from privlidge groups....cus thats all it takes to add someone to elite....isnt it just a privlidge group? iv run many forums and i know its not that hard to make a group that when u add people to it they are allowed to do more privlidged things.....regardless give access to more of ur admins/mods to do these things....rollitup is never on....and all of u other mods/admins cant do anything to help and thats not yalls fault...but.....yall should be able to do this kinda stuff....its not like if yall had privlidges to do this stuff that yall would run wild and ruin the forums.....Do none of u know rollitup personally? and when i mean none of u...i mean mods or admins? if so call him and tell him to give yall the info needed to fix all these problems yall r probably losing peoples intrests in RIU because theres no support system...and the ones that would help, cant...


----------



## MJG420 (May 22, 2009)

I donated back on the 16th, I have sent PMs to admin and have gotten no reply yet. WTF is goin on?


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2009)

16th of what


----------



## MJG420 (May 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 16th of what


16th of May


----------



## Hayduke (May 22, 2009)

MJG420 said:


> 16th of May


Shoot...I got three weeks on you dude!


----------



## potroastV2 (May 22, 2009)

The guys that are still waiting more then likely did not put the username in the form when they signed up. Private message me your order numbers the ones that just donated I will be back in the office on monday.


----------



## thcheaven (May 23, 2009)

I know you had my username, I saw it on the donated list. I'll PM you the invoice #. . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Hayduke (May 23, 2009)

rollitup said:


> The guys that are still waiting more then likely did not put the username in the form when they signed up. Private message me your order numbers the ones that just donated I will be back in the office on monday.


1. Why has the Announcement, asking for donations been removed? 

2. Does anybody remember the hydro site we donated through (since the donations page is gone!!!!!!) so that I might be able to track down the order number. All I have is a conf# from my bank.

Thanks.


----------



## MJG420 (May 23, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> 1. Why has the Announcement, asking for donations been removed?
> 
> 2. Does anybody remember the hydro site we donated through (since the donations page is gone!!!!!!) so that I might be able to track down the order number. All I have is a conf# from my bank.
> 
> Thanks.




http://www.hydroponicz.net/login.html?zenid=v1t7hpvgkv4ocjkfivbvi7m8m0


----------



## Hayduke (May 24, 2009)

MJG420 said:


> http://www.hydroponicz.net/login.html?zenid=v1t7hpvgkv4ocjkfivbvi7m8m0


Thanks, I easily got my order # and PM'd rollitup with it.....


----------



## MJG420 (May 24, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Thanks, I easily got my order # and PM'd rollitup with it.....



NP man, I do wut I can


----------



## NoRegrets (May 25, 2009)

I paid on May 7 and included my username. I have PM'd aswell hopefully this get resolved soon


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 25, 2009)

its monday. i pmed u  hook me up pls


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2009)

its tuesday?


----------



## MJG420 (May 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> its tuesday?



That it is, I wonder WTF is goin on?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2009)

do you see my avatar? it's tiny. i don't know why. no one can see my "staff" badge either. i think the site has spider mites again.


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 26, 2009)

*cough* more admins *cough* would help these problems *cough* lol cmon


----------



## Hayduke (May 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> do you see my avatar? it's tiny. i don't know why. no one can see my "staff" badge either. i think the site has spider mites again.


I can see it with the old skin.


----------



## M1Gunner (May 26, 2009)

I sent rollitup a pm with my info and still nothing

Thanx for trying to help fdd, you got my vote for prez lol


----------



## MJG420 (May 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> do you see my avatar? it's tiny. i don't know why. no one can see my "staff" badge either. i think the site has spider mites again.



I see your staff badge, wuts goin on with the donations process?


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2009)

here you go fdd
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8sF0bQBOsFM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8sF0bQBOsFM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2009)

how do i put a video on from youtube?


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sF0bQBOsFM


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> how do i put a video on from youtube?



[youtube]cbK2u6V6zXg[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

hang in there dr I'll rep you bro.... your'e being a goodsport about it  I didn't wait this long....I like your video....hope you guys get in soon!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2009)

thanks greenhorn.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2009)

what i think is, rollitup has confused "drgreenhorn" with "drgreenthumb". i know i did the first few times i saw you two posting in the same threads. rollitup is sitting there thinking "why is this guy still bugging me". or not, i could be wrong. 

if it were in my powers to help, ............................... i feel really bad.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

sorry your avatar is sooo tiny fdd


----------



## thcheaven (May 27, 2009)

Well, Monday has come and went and still no "Elite".
I PM'd RIU, Even though my name was already on the original list of donaters.
This is past being funny, "Hey let's check and see if RIU has kept their word. hummm, nope, not yet....... ".
If there is a problem you would think RIU would PM me back, but alas, not a word.....
Server is still slow, so I'm assuming that RIU was NOT overwhelmed by donaters. 
WHAT IS THE PROBLEM?


----------



## Hayduke (May 27, 2009)

thcheaven said:


> Well, Monday has come and went and still no "Elite".
> I PM'd RIU, Even though my name was already on the original list of donaters.
> This is past being funny, "Hey let's check and see if RIU has kept their word. hummm, nope, not yet....... ".
> If there is a problem you would think RIU would PM me back, but alas, not a word.....
> ...


For me the worst part is that the donation page has been removed...therefore RIU is no longer trying to get donations to replace the servers.

I donated $10, not for the elite crap, but because I love this site and would like to see it improve rather than get worse. 

Now if RIU is not trying to get donations any longer...I feel like I have been duped. That is fine, no huge loss....BUT FOR CRYING OUT LOUD, IF YOU ARE NOT GETTING ANY DONATIONS...PUSH THE BUTTON THAT GIVES US SOME RECOURSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As far as those who did not put the RIU username on the form that did not ask for it...I understand that it would be an issue if we had more than the $631 (which does not add up on the long lost donation page by the way), but I donated with the same e-mail address that I created my RIU account with.

It's cool, no harm, no foul, but for real...hook up the very few like minded people who gave a shit enough to send you money...click the button!

And if you find a minute, please explain why we collected a small sum, and then quit trying to get more $, by removing the donations page, is it a legal issue? I am sure it did not go to a car or house payment, but an explanation would help. A sort of opaque transparency.


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 27, 2009)

i agree with the guy above me. i dont give money to websites for stuff like this...but i figured since this place was such a good place to get info and help out other people it would be nice to donate. As well as gettin the kewl features.....and when he says press the button....hes right...all u do is add people to a group with privlidges assigned to it...its not like u have to do each indivual persons privlidges seperate....thats why the people that created the forum software did it this way...so u dont have to spend much time on matenance. And AGAIN ILL SAY IT GET MORE ADMINS!!!!! theres like 10 people on here that have thousands and thousands of posts...its not like if u gave these people the privlidges to add people, that they would just destroy the place....i mean theres plenty of people on here that im sure are very good with electronics like myself ...i would have no problem helping to run this place. and im sure im not the only 1.... then you(rollitup) wouldnt have to worry bout doing it all by urself. Just a thought


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

.......that is a very good thought


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2009)

so whats the crack is rollitup playing hooky or what i sent a pm with my donation reciept like a week back still nothin?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 28, 2009)

i don't know what to say anymore. i sent in money and my avatar shrunk. =/
the site seems faster today though. A LOT faster than yesterday. A LOT.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 28, 2009)

Allright guys, alot of you didnt put your username in the box where it should have went. For everyone that is waiting to be elited. Forward your recipt along with your username to [email protected]. The sooner you do this the sooner I can get everything sorted.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2009)

come on ????????


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2009)

you mean a whole month has to go by before you say that ????????? craziness


----------



## thcheaven (May 28, 2009)

Wow, just Wow! I have already sent you a PM with my damn order #, I also Included my usermane when I originally donated, I saw it on the Infamous, now missing list of donaters.
Sounds like the ball is in your court!


----------



## thcheaven (May 28, 2009)

Ok, so I RESENT the info the the support E-mail. 

*Question:* Why has the donation request and donator pages been removed???
_*Question:*_ Why have the people whom wanted to help your site out, been treated so poorly? 
_*Question:*_ What did you do with our money? The last time I looked, the donations were only $630 total. You couldn't have done HAWAII for the last month on $630.
_*Question:*_ Why are you now addressing this situation? I donated on 4/20, today is 5/28, It's been well over as month!
_*Question:*_ Why did you say "I'll be in the office on Monday" today is Thursday and you are just now asking for MORE info!

I think I have been pretty cool through all of this, but my _*patience with this is GONE! *_It's a trivial amount of money, but now I feel I have been _*wronged*_ and demand _*resolution!*_


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2009)

hopefully all you good people will get reimbursed the month or at the very least get credited for it.... what I mean is the start date of the "contract" hopefully this all gets resolved very soon!!! I really like this site...........


----------



## phreakygoat (May 29, 2009)

just emailed the stuff to finally get approved, we'll see how it goes as of now...


----------



## MJG420 (May 29, 2009)

just sent my info again, I know I put my user name in with my donation but I guess whatever fixes the issue


----------



## thcheaven (May 29, 2009)

And, yet, another day passes.....

RIU! You might ease the tension around here with a short explanation....
Not some semi-accusation, that it's our fault(s) for not putting our user names, even though I clearly did. It even shows up on the invoice!
I am starting to feel _*ripped off*_ instead of put off!!!!!


----------



## Hayduke (May 29, 2009)

I sent a copy of my invoice off the site we made the donation to, as I do not have a receipt to forward, as well as my username. The invoice says "processing" even though it cleared the bank the same day...hope this does not slow things anymore...kinda silly since we all sent invoice #'s and usernames last week right to RIU's pm box. 

Yesterdays outage makes me want to see the donation page back even more.


----------



## SyNiK4L (May 30, 2009)

either way shouldnt they have all the info newayz...? I mean most of the people that paid probably sent the money from paypal which is the same email they prob use on here. iv sent like 4 pms to RUI and iv heard nothing. its now been almost a week since we were told monday would be the day that everything would be taken care of. What is going on? 

how much longer do we have to wait


----------



## NoRegrets (May 31, 2009)

So today, again, I have sent a copy of the invoice and my username.........


----------



## M1Gunner (May 31, 2009)

Well I put my user name in the original donation but just to be safe I sent RIU a e-mail with my invoice # and other info.


And still nothing...Nice...And I donated extra just beacuse I wanted to help out cause this site has helped me alot. Ended up costing me $12 canadian its not much but at least keep your word RIU.


----------



## M1Gunner (May 31, 2009)

just sent my info to hydroponicz let see if this helps......I sent the donation on May 9th


----------



## chalkie (May 31, 2009)

I dunno fellas id say take the time you were using to make all these posts and go have fun with something else i mean. Two things are gonna happen either your going to get your status or you got dooped, either way i doubt these posts would change anything, sorry to hear what im hearing btw guys best of luck


----------



## M1Gunner (May 31, 2009)

chalkie said:


> I dunno fellas id say take the time you were using to make all these posts and go have fun with something else i mean. Two things are gonna happen either your going to get your status or you got dooped, either way i doubt these posts would change anything, sorry to hear what im hearing btw guys best of luck


 
Well I don't like the idea of just bending over and taking it. Might as well let them know were all here waiting and not going away


----------



## chalkie (May 31, 2009)

I wouldnt like that idea either hehe.But considering theres nothing you can really do besides complain on the site or attempt to sue, im pretty sure neither one of them would bother me if i suckered someone out of money. Hell id find it pretty darn funny coming on everyday to check out what was written next lol. Anyways i doubt thats what happened but how would i know lol. Good luck all =)


----------



## potroastV2 (May 31, 2009)

I will be at the office on monday. All emails in the inbox will be addressed accordingly. The reasons the private messages where never dealt with is because 4 users tried to say they paid and DID not. I do not have time to sift through every donation to see if its legit if you forward the receipt it will get taken care of. For users that are donating then PLEASE remember to put your username in the form otherwise you will get lost in the shuffle.

Thread Closed


----------

